# Problems after Neuter



## MyBeagleJackson (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not sure what to do here. My beagle was neutered this past Tuesday. We brought him home the same day, and he would NOT stop licking the stitches. So we had to put one of those huge lamp shade things on his head. He looks SOOO pitiful but I know it is for his own good. The vet saiod to leave it for 2 to 3 days and that should be enough. Wrong, I took it off and within 10 min he had licked and pulled so much that the wound was ALMOST reopened. It was bleeding and I could see the 'meat'. Gross. So I put the cone back on him. It healed quickly by the next day. So I tried again yesterday to take off the cone. This makes 5 days after surgery. Oh no..he pulled it open AGAIN. Tomorrow it will be 7 days. What else can I do??? Is there something that I can put on it now that it has been this long??? I really want to get this lamp shade off of his poor little head.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Which is more important, a happy dog, or a healed dog??? Keep your priorities straight and let the dog heal.

You know how a cut itches the most right when its almost healed and you just HAVE to pick the scab?? Thats how your pup is feeling... don't take the lamp shade off!!!

There are also alternatives to the lamp shade... you can try wrapping a thick towel around his neck and using tape to keep it on and see if that keeps him from getting to his wound. You can also make a collar out of cardboard that goes straight out to the sides instead of to the front, and see if that doesn't make your dog more comfortable. Be creative, but DO NOT let him lick his sutures for AT LEAST another week!!!


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

JUST KEEP IT ON!!!
No matter how _You_ feel.
My dog went through the same thing. He was neutered and had to have a cone on his head. We kept in on for quite some time until it was healed. Then we took it off and he was fine.
The only reason he is pulling it back open is because it is STILL healing and is itchy.
Just remember, KEEP IT ON! At least until he has healed, or your vet tells you otherwise!
~Heather~

[edit]- When he had that done, it did heal properly though and we got it off and he licked it and it did open a little so we took him to the vet and he got a special, "Staple" in that area and he wore the cone again and he was fine. It took a couple of weeks though :\
So think of your dogs well being, not how he looks or how you _think_ he feels!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it still healing properly even though he's pulled at the stitches so much? 
Somebody (I think Cheetah) recommended this - which looks much more comfortable:
www.bitenot.com


----------



## MyBeagleJackson (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes he is still healing properly. There is no swelling, it's not red, it actually looks great. That is why I took the cone off again. The vet told me to take it off after three days. That is why I took it off the first time. Thank you all for the suggestions with what I think will be a more comfortable head restriction.


----------



## kieranlavin (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, our vet told us to leave the cone on for 2 weeks for both the spay and neuter. I thought it was a bit much and my sister had two dogs go through it and was told 7-10 days. I think 3 days is a bit soon! What my wife and I did was leave the cone on while he was in his crate and, whenever he was out and we could watch him, we put a diaper on them. That helped us feel better. But, in the end, it was only a two week period so just suck it up and understand that it's for his own good


----------



## radar06 (Nov 2, 2006)

I had my sheltie neutered last wednesday and he had to have staples, he has had the lamp shade on for almost 24/7 since. I take it off only when I can be with him and watch him clisley. I plan on doing this till staples come out and all is healed. should be by weeks end. Have patience


----------



## Net4N6 (Apr 4, 2007)

I left the "lamp shade" on mine mini schnauzer for 2 weeks straight.


----------

